# How much power are you giving your horns?



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

I know they don't need much power but how much are you really giving your horns?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm running a 700.2 to my horns so half of 175.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Zapco DC 200.2. That's 50 watts @ 8 ohms per.

I run the gains at a minimum but am still trying to decide if is better to raise the gain and attenuate the output sensitivity.

It's a question that I struggle with.


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Eclipse 32440...bridged.
About 120w. Will I ever use that much?? Maybe


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ID CD1e v.3 powered by a DLS A2 sending 40rms @ 8 ohm 
Also tried 30rms @ 8 ohm from a Milbert BaM-235ab 

Kelvin


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> i'm running a 700.2 to my horns so half of 175.


Me too  

oh and nice profile pic lol



subwoofery said:


> ID CD1e v.3 powered by a DLS A2 sending 40rms @ 8 ohm
> Also tried 30rms @ 8 ohm from a Milbert BaM-235ab
> 
> Kelvin


hmm i have a dls a2 as well. I may try both the 700.2 and the a2 for the hell of it


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

b&c de500 powered by a mb quart dsc 2150 so 75w per


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have a memphis belle running my Image Dynamics CD2 comps and my subs ([email protected] + [email protected])

i have not decided if i want to run any kind of midrange or simbiance tweeter to the other channel, so just maybe 30~40w @ 8 ohm to mine.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I have CD1 Pro's running off of two channels of a Soundstream Class A Picasso.

Advertised at 25 WPC at 4 ohm, but I have heard it puts out much more than that. Probably seeing about 25 Watts at 8 ohm in reality.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I have CD1 Pro's running off of two channels of a Soundstream Class A Picasso.
> 
> Advertised at 25 WPC at 4 ohm, but I have heard it puts out much more than that. Probably seeing about 25 Watts at 8 ohm in reality.


WIN..!!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks. I think it sounds pretty good... Even with me tuning it


----------



## eficalibrator (Aug 25, 2005)

When I set mine up initially, I had them getting ~75wrms from half a JL 300/4v2. After tuning things for a bit, it became obvious that the gain of the HLCDs was significantly different than the conventional mids and sub. I ended up dialing down the horn channels a LOT to get them to blend smoothly at various volume levels. The final result (at the loudest comfortable listening level) was only *about 7.5wRMS* according to the voltage-resistance calculation. This was with a pair of 8ohm Eminence drivers on ID minihorn bodies. They had absolutely no trouble keeping up with the rest of the system.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

when i was running my USDs, i had them running off a old skool Soundstream 204 which is rated 50w x 4 @4 ohms. I highly recommend a good EQ, dont worry so much about the power.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

So is it possible to run them with quite a bit more power; say 75w if you keep the gains real low and possibly drop the output on the processor? The reason I ask is its going to make a it lot easier with my amp selection along with the available room I have to work with in the car.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

yes it is possible i'm feeding my horns with a Q700.2


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome. That will certainly open up a few doors for me then. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Arc audio SE4200 bridged on my CD2's......I'm a nut like that. Lol


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Arc audio SE4200 bridged on my CD2's......I'm a nut like that. Lol


lol ok, that's crazy  

Kelvin


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> lol ok, that's crazy
> 
> Kelvin


Yeah but realistically about 30wrms a channel, but I can burn your eyebrows off if I get to jumpy on the volume knob.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Have a Zed Gladius on each one of my ID ultra's on full bodies, it can get pretty fun on the freeway.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a mcintosh Mc4000m running six way with 100w to each horn, tweeters and 300w to each mid. The more power the horns get the better they sound. I can run the system on max volume and it sounds great yet I still want more power!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

roduk said:


> I have a mcintosh Mc4000m *running six way *with 100w to each horn, tweeters and 300w to each mid. The more power the horns get the better they sound. I can run the system on max volume and it sounds great yet I still want more power!!


whats a six way?


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> whats a six way?


Six channels. 

Tweets horns and midbass. 

Then I have another mac amp for my sub.


----------

